# Colington Sound Side



## permit (May 10, 2003)

I have just moved to colington harbour and am interested in what type of fishing is available in the area. i got a chart that shows a mix of fresh and salt water species but can use any help or advise that you guys can offer. also, do i need a fresh or salt water liscense for fishing in the sound?

thanks in advance :fishing:


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

permit said:


> I have just moved to colington harbour and am interested in what type of fishing is available in the area. i got a chart that shows a mix of fresh and salt water species but can use any help or advise that you guys can offer. also, do i need a fresh or salt water liscense for fishing in the sound?
> 
> thanks in advance :fishing:


I believe in the sound you need your salt W. licence also.. Grreat area for flounder.. Good luck..PEEWEE


----------



## tuna fever (Dec 15, 2008)

Go talk to Scott at Fishin Fever, he fishes back their. He put me on the fish.


----------



## Anything (Oct 20, 2008)

My in-laws live directly across the sound at the north end of Roanoke Island (Manteo). In the spring and fall you should be able to snag puppy drum, black drum and flounder on the normal artificals and live baits. Small stripers should also be available during these times. Watch for the boats to start fishing the Manns Harbor bridge and you'll know it's time.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

keep your eyes peeled come late summer, few gators show up round there yearly.


----------



## Woodduck (Sep 21, 2007)

You need a fresh water fishing license there.


----------



## merleobx (Aug 12, 2008)

*colington harbor*

I fish back here all the time. I use the same tatics and gear as I do elsewhere in the sound. Watch for the fisherman under the bridge by the fire department. The species available during different times of the year is vast and wide, salt and fresh, bottom feeders and top, lure chasers and live bait chompers. I bought the combo salt/fresh water license do avoid that problem of which one do I need. Rule of thumb, inside the harbor entrance, fresh water, outside entrance, salt water, I mean the boat entrance not the quard shack. Little action right now with the cold front. Welcome to the Harbor.


----------

